# Anyine shear a spindle off of a skid steer?



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ive got a Cat 248. The other day my brother in law was using the machine and completely sheared one of the back spindles clean off (right where the spindle meets the "flange/hub"). When I talked to Milton Cat they said it was common to do. Damn spindle is 2" harden steel and its common to do? just looking to see how "common" it is (with Cat or other brands)....... Anyone have any insite?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow that's a new one. I have a hard time believing that's a common failure. I've been around heavy equipment my whole life and I've never seen or heard of that one.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

peteo1;1636201 said:


> Wow that's a new one. I have a hard time believing that's a common failure. I've been around heavy equipment my whole life and I've never seen or heard of that one.


I know its odd...... doesn't seem too common to me.... this thread has had 93 views and no one cares to comment? Its not like there's alot of other threads going on right now , so lets hear it...


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mick76;1636227 said:


> I know its odd...... doesn't seem too common to me.... this thread has had 93 views and no one cares to comment? Its not like there's alot of other threads going on right now , so lets hear it...


Wow that seems hard to do. Pictures?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

jb1390;1636231 said:


> Wow that seems hard to do. Pictures?


My BIL took a few pics off his smart phone... Ill see if he can forward them too me and Ill post em.....


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

Older machines here. Thomas 133's 2 or 3 can't remember front and rear likely due to axle overload. Also one Ford CL55 rear axle not sure why. 
The ford is also a Thomas machine. All three machines were from the late eighties.


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

ive been around skidsteers my whole life as well. mainly cat's, 216's 226's and a couple 248's and put lots of hrs on them all and never have i seen or heard of this!? gl with the repair


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I mentioned it to my cat sales rep. He has seen it once before. He made mention that it was a defect in the shafts it shouild be covered under recall push the dealer. He was the same guy who got my cutting edge replaced under warranty when it cracked on my 6 year old skidsteer. Cat life time warrantties cutting edges if they crack and break don't tell anyone!!!


----------

